# White Worms



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys i have a 55gal long with 2 serrasalmus species one of the piranha's are a spiloeura and a peruvian elongatus I've recently had plants in the tank a old hangover filtration system as well as power heads. Please guys if u can I've been having this problem for a lil while now so the best advice is always welcome.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Rico301 said:


> Hey guys i have a 55gal long with 2 serrasalmus species one of the piranha's are a spiloeura and a peruvian elongatus I've recently had plants in the tank a old hangover filtration system as well as power heads. Please guys if u can I've been having this problem for a lil while now so the best advice is always welcome.


Depending on the type of worm, most part are harmless. Usually comes from left over food. These white worms cling on glass. Normally a food source for small fish ie., minnows. Wiping off the glass helps. Vacuum gravel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree,

Keep the tank clean, thoroughly gravel vac and remove any uneatten food after 10 minutes.


----------



## Rico301 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey thanks will do so now i appreciate it guys.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Rico301 said:


> Hey thanks will do so now i appreciate it guys.


No problem. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If they're tiny 'sluglike' critters stuck to the glass, they're gonna be planaria.
If they're free swimming, they're gonna be a type of nematode.

Both are harmess and the result of uneaten food in the tank.
Both are also easily eradicated via water changes/gravel vacs and elevated water temp. (don't be afraid to crank it up to the upper eighties for a few days, planaria and nematodes don't do well with higher temps.)

If you follow the above you should be "worm free" within just a few days.

Keep us posted!


----------

